
More housing is the answer to less transit - apsec112
https://www.cityandstateny.com/articles/opinion/commentary/more-housing-answer-less-transit.html
======
austincheney
This article is written from the cluelessness of somebody confined to New
York. As somebody who lives in one of the fastest growing areas of perhaps the
fastest growing large city in the US this issue is incredibly simple.

The more housing there is the more people there will be and thus the more
traffic congestion there will be. This is true regardless of availability of
public transit or road size. Billions of dollars are spent here yearly to
widen freeways and eliminate choke points but it still does not keep pace with
the growth in population. The problem is due to numbers that are easy to
calculate and simple to forecast.

